# Square D 200 amp meter/disconnect combo



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I installed a meter/disconnect combo a few weeks ago. Now the inspector in a town I never worked in before failed me. The metal gutter that would separate line and load if they both were installed in to the top of the meter was missing when I opened it up. I didn't think anything of it because #1 it isn't needed #2 poco rips it out when they energize it . 

Anybody else ever have this problem? I feel if this guy has no clue.If Square D didn't want it to be removed why did they conveniently put a screw there so it can be removed very easily? He also failed me because the "inside panel wasn't flush with the Sheetrock" and the "white wires used a ungrounded conductors where not marked" I know these things are violations but all I did was replace the outside meter/disconnect. I didn't touch anything inside the house. I have a feeling he is clueless.

I think I am going to tell him to look up whoever passed the panel 15 years ago and talk to him about those violations if he wants them fixed.....:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Any pictures? I'm not sure exactly what the issue is, but then again I'm tired and need sleep. Maybe you could just get the part the inspector wants, install it, and meet him there for the next inspection. 

Did you meet him there for the 1st inspection? That's what I always do when it comes to working in towns I haven't worked in previously. What town was this?


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> .If Square D didn't want it to be removed why did they conveniently put a screw there so it can be removed very easily?


Square D put the screw there so you could remove it to install your grounding electrode conductor through the little slot in it to the termination next to the poco neutral. They even usually have a label listing it to be installed that way. Also taking it out would allow someone to possibly stupidly stick something up through the hole from the bottom compartment and hit the unfused conductors.:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

codeone said:


> Square D put the screw there so you could remove it to install your grounding electrode conductor through the little slot in it to the termination next to the poco neutral. They even usually have a label listing it to be installed that way. Also taking it out would allow someone to possibly stupidly stick something up through the hole from the bottom compartment and hit the unfused conductors.:whistling2:


 
And poco reinstalls that cover after it hooks power up.:thumbup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jere said:


> And Paco reinstalls that cover after it hooks power up.:thumbup:


No they don't

It isn't a cover it is a little piece of metal on the right hand side that separates line and load if you run both into the top of the meter


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> No they don't
> 
> It isn't a cover it is a little piece of metal on the right hand side that separates line and load if you run both into the top of the meter


There is no reason for POCO to take that divider out weather its top or bottom feed! Ive seen them leave the bottom out, and had the electrician replace it. NEVER THE TOP.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

codeone said:


> There is no reason for POCO to take that divider out weather its top or bottom feed! Ive seen them leave the bottom out, and had the electrician replace it. NEVER THE TOP.


 
I thought if it came with the panel it had to be used. Ive never seen one with the cover removed unless we are talking about different covers.
I usally use cutler hammer combo and the divider stays in.

Remember not to yell at codeone he is an ahj or an a** depending on if he failed your job im sure!!! Just kidding but he does know the nec well.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

If it came with the meter/disconnect, that is the way it is listed for use. You cant just take out a divider and throw it away......It is put there for a reason. Also, in our area, if we change out just the meter, we must bring the whole service up to code, panel included.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Innovative said:


> If it came with the meter/disconnect, that is the way it is listed for use. You cant just take out a divider and throw it away......It is put there for a reason. Also, in our area, if we change out just the meter, we must bring the whole service up to code, panel included.


When you say panel included what do you mean? All we would have to do is provide ground rods and gec up to code. The rest ie arcs, mwbc handle ties etc are grandfathered in.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what we're talking about here. Rob, post a picture if you get a chance, I'd like to understand.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I'm not sure what we're talking about here. Rob, post a picture if you get a chance, I'd like to understand.


Yea from the responses I don't think anyone knows what I am talking about. I am going down there tommorow and will try to take a pic of it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Yea from the responses I don't think anyone knows what I am talking about. I am going down there tommorow and will try to take a pic of it.


Yep we cud be camparing apples to oranges here.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Yep we cud be camparing apples to oranges here.


Any pears or pineapples?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Yep we cud be camparing apples to oranges here.


 
 The old spelling Nazi would have a Field day with you!!!!


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> Yea from the responses I don't think anyone knows what I am talking about. I am going down there tommorow and will try to take a pic of it.


 This is the style panel you are talking about?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

OK so I figured out what the deal was. I went down there today.

The inspector COMMENTED to the GC that the wire way was missing. He didn't fail me for it. According to the GC's worker inspector said he noticed POCO REQUIRES IT REMOVED if not needed.

The job DID fail for.
-No outlet withing 25 ft of AC unit
-No light,outlet or switch for Furnace in attic
-No panel fillers in empty slots in panel box
-White wire for A/C unit not identified as ungrounded conductor
-Panel not marked
-Panel cover removed
-Wire in panel with no connector

ETC ETC ETC

Bottom line I only had a permit and contract for the outside service.Turns out after I left someone else went in and hacked some stuff up.
Hvac contractor told GC that he was licensed as an EC also. Did all the work that failed,has no permit for it. Told the GC have your electrician that did the service add my stuff to his permit.......  you and  him too was my response.

I am calling the inspector on Monday and telling him what is going on. This so called "friend" of my brother in law can kiss my a$$.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> OK so I figured out what the deal was. I went down there today.
> 
> The inspector COMMENTED to the GC that the wire way was missing. He didn't fail me for it. According to the GC's worker inspector said he noticed POCO REQUIRES IT REMOVED if not needed.
> 
> ...


 
Yea Ill just add his stuff to my permit when he starts working for me!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah... those are things that need to be done, especially illumination around the HVAC equipment. I'd say you have a pretty good inspector who was only doing his job. The friend of the brother in law is a hack and fraud.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Innovative said:


> If it came with the meter/disconnect, that is the way it is listed for use. You cant just take out a divider and throw it away......It is put there for a reason. Also, in our area, if we change out just the meter, we must bring the whole service up to code, panel included.


Same here.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Yea Ill just add his stuff to my permit when he starts working for me!


 Sounds like he didnt do the things necessary for the installation. Also sounds like an opportunity for you to make more money!
Did he have a permit to install the HVAC? If hes a liscened electrician he should hae pulled his own permit for electrical, You could always Turn him in to the contracting board for stealing your liscense to do his wiring.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

codeone said:


> Sounds like he didnt do the things necessary for the installation. Also sounds like an opportunity for you to make more money!
> Did he have a permit to install the HVAC? If hes a liscened electrician he should hae pulled his own permit for electrical, You could always Turn him in to the contracting board for stealing your liscense to do his wiring.


I think the gc told him he was licensed but I bet he isn't:whistling2:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I think the gc told him he was licensed but I bet he isn't:whistling2:


 Then turn him for contracting without a liscense!


----------

